# ceiling cracks



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

Have you ever filled them with caulk?
I have once and it opened up the next day , so never again.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes I have. 

A good caulk will hold out for a few years.

We should get into a good solid discussion about how to fix cracks. We haven't had one for awhile.

Caulk lines don't look the best under paint though.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

It would depend on the size of the crack. Hairline cracks will hold up for a couple years with caulk but any bigger cracks than that I wouldn't think so.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I have been doing this 
Step 1 dig out crack 
Step 2 screw around crack if all possible hit 
A stud " lol 
Step 3 caulk crack big stretch or regular 
Step 4 stress tape then float dura bond 
Etc


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

Im talking about a hairline crack on a ceiling. I think it is the edge of the drywall sheet splitting.
observe this muppet......


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

caulked cracks don't look so good imo it is better to drive some screws in to tighten the board and tape and mud.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

They have caulk in New Zealand?

I thought there were only hobbit huts there.


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> They have caulk in New Zealand?
> 
> I thought there were only hobbit huts there.


the doctor said Im not allowed too much excitement as it will break my stitches, so can you refrain from posting hilarious ,creative and envelope pushing humorous messages on here.
thanks.


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> caulked cracks don't look so good imo it is better to drive some screws in to tighten the board and tape and mud.


absolutely.
I was just wondering if you have done what the clown in the youtube video is doing.

I'm talking about a hairline crack where the tape has failed along the edge of the drywall sheets.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Most professionals I know do it right......that's why we're professionals.:whistling2:


----------



## Temple (May 25, 2012)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I have been doing this
> Step 1 dig out crack
> Step 2 screw around crack if all possible hit
> A stud " lol
> ...



This was very helpfull, thank you. We run into this all the time and just put caulk and then paint it. We do alot of apartment painting work and the properties are highend on islands that are begining to settle some.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I have been doing this
> Step 1 dig out crack
> Step 2 screw around crack if all possible hit
> A stud " lol
> ...


Same technique I use.  Could be cause Im originally from Texas myself? :thumbsup:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

So when do the attacks start?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

epretot said:


> So when do the attacks start?


Hopefully not until after 10:30 central so I can nip it and flex the ban muscles lol.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah I just had some Sand texture patches kick my butt . Really hard to find the right size sand . 
The home owner was pleased . Omg god this texture was sharp! On interior gloss walls I really need to start taking pictures of the my process better . This stuff was hard to match , I have about 5 batches of paint sand mud and 1 gal cans labeled with different consistencies . . Roll 
And sand textures are the hardest to match IMO


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

mv8710 said:


> absolutely.
> I was just wondering if you have done what the clown in the youtube video is doing.
> 
> I'm talking about a hairline crack where the tape has failed along the edge of the drywall sheets.


 
I agree with digging the crack out, clean it, secure if possible, and tape.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

mv8710 said:


> Im talking about a hairline crack on a ceiling. I think it is the edge of the drywall sheet splitting.
> observe this muppet......Caulking a ceiling "crack" - YouTube


OMG, worst diy video ever..... 

We need a collection of truly garbage information thread.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

That guy must be working by the hour.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

What a hack
@ 2:10 in the video;

"The caulking is still wet, but when it dries it's gonna blend in really nice"

I'm pretty sure I've used that same line before!


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I got a sore neck from watching that guy.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

This yuo folks' first time to see one of his videos?

Heheh, he has a bunch.

Something tells me Youtube is his living.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

ive caulked cracks before an dont know a painter who isnt i liar who hasnt done it before an like TJ said it doesnt look so good but it does the job for the price .......but now i just do it in dumpy apt jobs an what not but for the nice jobs i screw/tape/joint then call it a day


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I admit doing once about 6 or 7 years ago in a corner where the mud had cracked. I can't recall ever doing it for a crack in the field of a ceiling or wall.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> What a hack
> @ 2:10 in the video;
> 
> "The caulking is still wet, but when it dries it's gonna blend in really nice"
> ...


 Caulk line?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We had calamities ceilings this week that were flaking and one nasty crack. Long crack in a hall ceiling. Tape and mud but the calcoat paint is not that fun to work with

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Caulk does NOT repair gypsum or lime. 

One of the beauties of plaster/drywall is that it can be HEALED with it's own. But you must make sure the two sides will not be moving independent of each other in the future.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I have been doing this
> Step 1 dig out crack
> Step 2 screw around crack if all possible hit
> A stud " lol
> ...


 Stop gap procedure!:whistling2:


----------



## Mr. Milola (Jun 21, 2012)

daArch said:


> Caulk does NOT repair gypsum or lime.
> 
> One of the beauties of plaster/drywall is that it can be HEALED with it's own. But you must make sure the two sides will not be moving independent of each other in the future.



No matter how extensive your patch system is, or how awesome you think your caulk is, settlement cracks will find their way to the surface eventually..


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

The lesson to be learned here is the guy has nearly 40K hits.

Kim kardashian makes millions.

Americans should be ashamed of themselves.

....ya, I just lump ya-all together.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I just got call back on a job to paint the exterior . 
This is the house where I started , doing this process . And yeppers it's cracked . It lasted almost 2 years but after the heat apocalypse of yesteryear . Stress cracks are a part of living in Texas .


----------



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> They have caulk in New Zealand?
> 
> I thought there were only hobbit huts there.


Oh, I thought everyone drove round in ferraris and wore shoes with no socks, lived in mansions on leafy tree lined streets, and you never saw anyone going to the toilet, and they could run as fast as a car (like the 6 million dollar man)


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

You thought that video was bad how would you like to follow this guy


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB6Q...v=cB6QmMJWqlQ&index=3&list=PL7574DC178CE7CAE4)


----------



## doitrite (Oct 16, 2014)

Paradigmzz said:


> OMG, worst diy video ever.....
> 
> We need a collection of truly garbage information thread.


WOW! first time I've seen "Joe", what an idiot!


----------

